# What is the currently preferred heat press for plastisol transfers?



## albertcarmona (Jul 17, 2012)

How much should i expect to pay and best places to buy?

thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The preferred press would be one that will suit your needs for the purpose that you intend. Prices will vary with the type of press that you choose, anywhere from $250-$3000+. You should purchase from a reputable dealer who can service your needs. I am sure you will get varied advice from many folks if you can provide some details of your plans.


----------



## albertcarmona (Jul 17, 2012)

The idea is to buy plastisol transfers from some of the sellers here. Probably no more than 4 colors. Most would be 1 color. Press them at home. Probably never than 30 at a time every few weeks. 

15 x 15 seems like a good size for my designs.

thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Agreed. 15x15 should be suitable. Several vendors here that offer quality products and service.


----------



## albertcarmona (Jul 17, 2012)

can i get some model recommendations or presses to stay away from?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would stay away from imported presses that are sold as 'sublimation heat presses'. Also stay with established, customer oriented companies.


----------

